

Student Loans, Gateway Drug To Debt Slavery - deefour
http://consumerist.com/2010/09/student-loans-gateway-drug-to-debt-slavery.html

======
jodoherty
The Bill Gates quote at the bottom is quite significant. I get more out of
Yale's recorded Physics II lectures on iTunes U than I do out of the lectures
at my current college, even with the added interaction with the instructor.
It's amazing how much you can learn or aid your learning using just free
resources on the Internet.

~~~
mannicken
I believe my understanding of programming was many times multiplied from what
it was when I watched SICP lectures which are, yay, available on MIT web-site
:)

